
Kernel Mode Hooking OS Rootkit Source Code - frag
https://github.com/worldofpiggy/C-code/tree/master/kernel_mode_hooking
======
kronos29296
For a guy with no relevant experience can somebody explain what this is about?
Looks interesting but I can't understand it.

